# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Расчет отпуска удаленного иностранца

## 4ittmk

Добрый день!
ЗУП 3.1
В позиции штатного расписания на закладке Дополнительно выбрал созданный новый вид отпуска "Основной отпуск удаленного иностранца".
Куда копать дальше? В приказе на отпуск все равно автоматом используется начисление Отпуск основной.

----------

